# Going for high contrast (C&C please!)



## Browncoat (Mar 6, 2010)

When I spotted this line of birch trees next to an old bridge, I thought it would be a great subject for an Ansel Adams inspired high contrast B&W shot.  I wish that the treeline was less cluttered, but I at least hope I achieved the look I was going for:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2010)

I find trees and steel construction (not recognisable to me) conflicting subjects in this photo, I'm afraid.  As the viewer, you don't really know what you're supposed to look at: is it the trees that fascinated you enough to have wanted to take their photo, is it the steel construction? Why both?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 6, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Why both?



To me at least, it appears as though the trees are trying to push the bridge out of the way with their outreaching branches as if to say, "You don't belong here."  This bridge is actually impassable and has been roadblocked because it is falling apart.  It has also been marked as a historical site and therefore can not be torn down.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the explanation and for offering your own interpretation of your photos. Now I know that it is a BRIDGE, indeed. I thought it was one. But then it cannot be recognised as such immediately, so I myself (who I don't have the knowledge about what things looked like around you BEYOND the frame of this photo!) felt (and still feel) this conflict of subjects.


----------



## syphlix (Mar 7, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Ah, thanks for the explanation and for offering your own interpretation of your photos. Now I know that it is a BRIDGE, indeed. I thought it was one. But then it cannot be recognised as such immediately, so I myself (who I don't have the knowledge about what things looked like around you BEYOND the frame of this photo!) felt (and still feel) this conflict of subjects.



The b/w contrast is there, but i'd argue that the composition is not... 

in my opinion a strong photo shouldn't need explanation...


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually, Gregory, that is what I tried to convey with just a couple more (flowery) words .


----------



## wescobts (Mar 7, 2010)

By no means am I a judge, but I do agree with Lafoto. I feel you have the contrast, but the tree shot needs a second try.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys.  I'm still learning...and when I first saw the birch trees, I immediately thought of the effect I could get in PP instead of capturing the scene correctly.  Next time, I'll pay closer attention to composition.

Here is a shot of the same bridge, which I spent more time on.


----------

